# How to get through the 2WW, Thursday 28 Nov at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Thursday 28 November 2013​6 Mount Charles, Belfast, BT7 1NZ​7.30pm - 9.30pm​Everyone deals differently with the 2WW, for some it can feel like an obsession filled eternity. This workshop will offer pointers and tips on how to take care of your emotional well being during this demanding time. It will deal with the challenges that face both men and women
To book a place please contact Sharon Davidson on [email protected]


----------

